# Wie angel ich auf Aal???



## neuling123 (24. Juli 2005)

Hi leute,

hätte da ne kleine Frage. wie angel ich im fluss auf aal. bitte gebt alles an. was ihr für ne montage benutzt, wie bei euch die bissanzeige ausschaut, wann ihr den anhieb setzt oder welchen köder ihr bevorzugt. 

freue mich schon auf eure antworten.

mfg neuling123


----------



## arno (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wie angel ich auf Aal???*

Moin Neuling , schau mal die links:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=57079
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=57082
Auf die Hauptschnur , mindestens eine 0,30 Mono Machst Du ein Durchlaufblei ( Sargblei).
Dann eine Gummiperle um den nachfolgenden Knoten zu schützen!
Dann bindest Du den Karabiner an und machst dann das Vorfach dort drann.
Köder an den Haken und auswerfen.
Rute ablegen und Bremse lösen!
Wenn es beißt nix machen erst wenn der Aal wieder abzieht und stehnbleibt und dann wieder abzieht, Bremse zu und anschlag, dann Kurbeln da der Aal keine Chance haben darf sich irgendwo festzusetzten!
Das ist erst mal am Einfachsten würde ich sagen!
Benutze mal die Suchfunktion, da findest Du unter Aal ne ganze Menge Tups!


----------



## Tyron (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wie angel ich auf Aal???*

Moin moin

Herzlich Willkommen und viel Spaß hier im AB!

Mit arnos Tips biste schon ganz gut beraten...


----------



## neuling123 (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wie angel ich auf Aal???*

hi arno, 

danke für die schnelle antwort. werde ich demnächst gleich mal
ausprobieren.  

mfg marcel


----------



## Angler77 (31. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wie angel ich auf Aal???*

kannst auch 0,35 schnur benutzen!


----------



## Angler25 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wie angel ich auf Aal???*

Hallo neuling!
Auf Aal angelt man entweder auf Grund oder Pose,
_*Grundblei:30g*_
_*Schnur:0.30*_
_*Köder:Wurm*_

Ich wohne in Wolfsbühl das liegt neben Wilburgstetten Richtung Dinkelsbühl
wenn du noch Fragen hast kannst ja bescheid geben.


----------



## Manni@rotauge (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wie angel ich auf Aal???*

jop so würde ich es auch machen.Aber die Hauptsache ist natürlich  ,dass das gewässer auch Aale hat.^^


----------



## flasche (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wie angel ich auf Aal???*

mit eienm haken


----------



## schrauber78 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wie angel ich auf Aal???*

Ich nutze fürs Aalen ne Universalmontage, die von der rolle aus gesehen so aussieht. Stopper; Perle; Wirbel mit Karabiner (da häng ich dann das Blei ein oder alternativ ne Pose [deshalb der Stopper]); Perle und am Ende wird dann ein Winrbel mit karabiner eingebunden, an den dann der Haken kommt. 
Als Bissanzeiger nutze ich dann bebleite durchsichtige Filmdosen, die ich in die Schnur hänge oder elektr. Bissanzeiger


----------



## Pontonangler (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wie angel ich auf Aal???*

Und ich hänge zwischen Rolle und ersten Rutenring nen Bissanzeiger in die Schnur.#h


----------



## Pontonangler (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wie angel ich auf Aal???*

Ups da war jemand schneller:q


----------



## bagsta343 (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wie angel ich auf Aal???*

die gute alte "aal-glocke" tuts auch...
einfach auf die spitze montiert, knicklicht drauf,
rute etwas steil und los...

würde dir im fluss allerdings "tiroler-Hölzer" als durchlaufbleie empfehlen...
wegen der Hängergefahr... mach das gewicht von der strömung abhängig...

#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6
schneid grosse tauwürmer in stücke...
benutz die tauwurmstücke als köder, kannst den haken ruhig schön "vollkloppen", wenn aale da sind und hunger haben finden sie den köder schneller und machen auch vor grossen portionen nicht halt...

viel erfolg...


----------



## Rutenknicker (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wie angel ich auf Aal???*

Ich würde es mal mit Wattwürmern versuchen.:m

                          Gruß Timo|wavey:


----------



## YakuzaInk (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wie angel ich auf Aal???*

Tiroler Hölzl würd ich fürn fluss mit strömung nicht empfehlen weils ständig wegtreibt! Am besten sargblei und ne gute geflochtne mit nem dicken wirbel, da kann man dann beim hänger auch ma bisschen kräftiger ziehen ohne das was reist. Zur montage, ich fische im Rhein bei meistens starker strömung. Ne ziemlich harte rute (aber kein brett^^), stationärrolle mit geflochtener hauptschnur und ein 0,35 vorfach fürn hacken. Als köder benutze ich meistens ein halben oder nen ganzen Tauwurm. Die bremse lasse ich zu, da der Köder und das Blei in der strömung sonst wegtreiben würden. Anschlag setz ich ziemlich rasch, meistens schon wenn die spitze 4-5mal häftig ruckt und zuckt. Klappt eigentlich immer.


----------



## muddyliz (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wie angel ich auf Aal???*

Sieh mal hier nach: http://freenet-homepage.de/ernst-spangenberger/raubfischangeln.htm#aal


----------



## forelli2.0 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wie angel ich auf Aal???*

hi,
grundrute wg 80-100g 3.60m
rolle ,eigentlich egel haupsache groß und eine gute bremse
0,30er mono
50g birnenblei
2er aalhaken
elektrischer bissanzeiger


----------



## Döbelfischer (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wie angel ich auf Aal???*

ich hätte auch eine Frage.

Wie geht man fachgerecht mit dem Aal um wenn man ihn hat ?
Da soll es ja Unterschiede geben zu anderen Fischen.

danke


----------



## FischFan271 (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wie angel ich auf Aal???*



Döbelfischer schrieb:


> Wie geht man fachgerecht mit dem Aal um wenn man ihn hat ?Da soll es ja Unterschiede geben zu anderen Fischen.


 
Wie meinst du denn das ? Willst du ihn töten...oder zurücksetzen #c ?

Allgemeines über den Aal findet ihr übrigens im A-B Glossary bzw. HIER

Beim töten des Aals solltet du unbedingt darauf achten, dass du ihm mit einem scharfen Messer das Rückgrat durchschneidest. Den Haken soltest du erst nach dem Töten dem Aal entziehen. 

Petri,
FischFan271|wavey:


----------



## hecq (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wie angel ich auf Aal???*



bagsta343 schrieb:


> die gute alte "aal-glocke" tuts auch...
> einfach auf die spitze montiert, knicklicht drauf,
> rute etwas steil und los...
> 
> ...


 


In Fließgewässern funktioniert die Glocke gut aber im Seen usw würde ich ich auf grund fischen mit offener rolle und bissanzeiger oder einfach mit der pose.

Im stillwasser is die glocke meiner meinung nach nicht geeignet, da die aale mehr zeit haben den köder zu prüfen der widerstand den du dann auf der rute hast macht die aale vorsichitg und sie lassen los. am liebsten wenns doch möglich ist, fische ich auf aal mit freier leine.


----------



## Döbelfischer (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wie angel ich auf Aal???*



FischFan271 schrieb:


> Beim töten des Aals solltet du unbedingt darauf achten, dass du ihm mit einem scharfen Messer das Rückgrat durchschneidest. Den Haken soltest du erst nach dem Töten dem Aal entziehen.


 
das Glossary hat dazu mal garnichts. 
Ich hab noch keinen Aal geangelt, daher diese Anfängerfrage.
Es geht simpel darum, wie man ihn fachgerecht tötet, (ich hasse Quälerei, habe großen Respekt vor dem lebenden Tier und möchte daher auch keine Fehler dabei machen.)

Eine kurze Beschreibung wär sehr hilfreich.
danke.


----------



## upahde (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wie angel ich auf Aal???*

Hallo,

also ich nehme dazu einen Alltöter und bin bis jetzt eigentlich immer zufrieden damit gewesen. 

Du kannst aber auch ein scharfes Messer nehmen und damit die Wirbelsäule durchtrennen. 

Ist in meinen Augen die waidgerechteste Art einen Aal zu töten.

Schau mal hier 

mfg
Uwe


----------



## Hai-Happen (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wie angel ich auf Aal???*



Döbelfischer schrieb:


> das Glossary hat dazu mal garnichts.
> Ich hab noch keinen Aal geangelt, daher diese Anfängerfrage.
> Es geht simpel darum, wie man ihn fachgerecht tötet, (ich hasse Quälerei, habe großen Respekt vor dem lebenden Tier und möchte daher auch keine Fehler dabei machen.)
> 
> ...


 

Moin Moin, also ich benutze schon seit langem einen Aal-Töter, bekommst du im Angelgeschäft - liegt bei ca. 5 €!

Keine Quälerei für das Tier!!!

Gruß aus Hamburg!!!


----------



## WhiteWolf (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wie angel ich auf Aal???*

wiese geht au un dann das teil runterdrücken.
hab einen von balzer, der is net schlecht


----------



## WhiteWolf (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wie angel ich auf Aal???*

zu dem thema gibts soviele threads:
look this :http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=106779


----------



## FischFan271 (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wie angel ich auf Aal???*



Döbelfischer schrieb:


> das Glossary hat dazu mal garnichts.
> Ich hab noch keinen Aal geangelt, daher diese Anfängerfrage.
> Es geht simpel darum, wie man ihn fachgerecht tötet, (ich hasse Quälerei, habe großen Respekt vor dem lebenden Tier und möchte daher auch keine Fehler dabei machen.)


 
hmm...ich hab doch nur gesagt, dass ich deine Frage nicht verstehe;+ 

Im Glossar steht zumindest schon mal etwas über die Geräte die du benötigst...Den rest habe ich doch schon erklärt...

Beim töten des Aals solltet du unbedingt darauf achten, dass du ihm mit einem scharfen Messer das Rückgrat durchschneidest. Den Haken soltest du erst nach dem Töten dem Aal entziehen.

Es gibt aber auch, wie hier schon erwähnt, spezielle Aaltöter zu kaufen. Schau einfach mal HIER

Auf keinen Fall solltest du den Aal mit Salz töten, das gibt nur eine unschöne quälerei!!!

Ich hoffe ich konnte dich diesesmal ein bisschen weiter bringen:m


----------

